# [courier]Outlook veut rapatrier a nouveau les mails(Résolu)

## man in the hill

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait longtemps que je ne suis pas passé sur le forum ...

J'ai un soucis assez galère et j'aimerais décortiquer le problème.

J''ai installé un système comme suit en local:

```

1. Fetchmail qui récupère les mails sur un compte orange

2. Promail qui délivre

3. Courier-imap qui gère la partie pop

4. Postfix pour le smtp

5. Outlook qui recupère sur le serveur mail local 
```

Il y a 20G de mail ds cette boite.

Ce matin sans que je n'ai touché à aucun conf outlook veut récupérer 65000 mails !

Donc, j'ai vérifié si :

```

1. fetchmail me rapatriait à nouveau les mails du compte externe orange ( car j'ai arrêté courier-pop3 et des nouveaux mails arrivent bien ds le dossier New, mais les mails du jour) : NON

2. Le dossier Cur contient bien les mails lu: OUI
```

Le protocole pop3 à l'air assez basique et je ne vois pas comment le client messagerie liste les nouveaux mails ....

J'aimerais bien comprendre pour régler le problème et surtout pour que cela ne se répète plus .

Merci d'avance 

@Bientôt

----------

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à ma question mais une solution de contournement qui a pu remettre la messagerie fonctionnelle rapidement mais avec ces inconvénients...

J'ai renommé le dossier cur  en cur.old, recréé un dossier cur avec les bon droits et déplacé les mails du jour ds le nouveau dossier cur.

En sachant que tout le monde avait synchroniser leur outlook avec ce compte la veille. Au pire, il y a eu les doublons du jour, 42 mails en doublons.

Cela ma sucré ma continuité ds mon webmail pour ce compte mais le webmail est peu utilisé, des fois faut agir vite et faire des compromis...

Il faut que j'approfondisse le fonctionnement du serveur et du client car il y a qque chose qui m'a échapé.

Je vais aussi regardé du côté de dovecot .

Cordialement

@+

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## guilc

Désolé de pas pouvoir t'aiguiller, ça fait depuis 2004 que j'ai arrêté d'utiliser courrier-imap  :Surprised: 

Une question : si j'ai bien compris, outlook s'alimente en POP3 sur ton maildir ? Dans ce cas, pourquoi donc ne pas basculer en imap (si c'est pour avoir les mails offline, les clients imap potables ont tous une options pour cacher localement les mails, même sur une connexion imap, souvent ça s'appelle "imap déconnecté"). Ça aurait l'avantage de complètement éviter ce genre de problème, et d'avoir une référence unique pour les mails, que tu te connectes avec outlook, en webmail, avec un téléphone mobile ou que sais-je encore ! L'imap est juste fait pour ça quoi  :Smile:  Ca évite d'avoir à s'embêter avec pop à configurer pour laisser les messages sur le serveur et compagnie.

Perso, c'est ce que je fais aujourd'hui, et pour rien au monde je ne retournerais en pop.

----------

